
Trump and Clinton share Delaware tax 'loophole' address with 285,000 firms - zeeshanm
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/apr/25/delaware-tax-loophole-1209-north-orange-trump-clinton
======
jayess
What a silly article completely devoid of any actual content.

